# Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?



## Hagelzuckererbse (9. Januar 2016)

*Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Hallo, ich möchte mir eine Aio Wasserkühlung kaufen. Sie sollte max. 150€ kosten und in das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe passen. Am besten so groß wie möglich. Ich dachte an die Corsair H110i GT. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## Saguya (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Kauf dir lieber einen gescheiten CPU Lüfter, wo Leiser, Billiger usw. anstatt so ne AIO.


----------



## ForrestGump (9. Januar 2016)

Nimm lieber so etwas ! Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set | Sets und Systeme | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



Saguya schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber einen gescheiten CPU Lüfter, wo Leiser, Billiger usw. anstatt so ne AIO.



Billiger schon ! Aber was die Temp`s angeht , kommt keine LuKü ran !


----------



## Jashnok (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Ich kann dir CoolerMaster Nepton 240M empfehlen. Sie ist recht leise und hält meinen i7-4790K@4,5GHz auf angenehmen 60-70°C. Da sie ca. 100€ kostet passt sie in dein Budget und kann locker mit großen Luftkühlern mithalten. Sowohl bei Temperatur als auch Lautstärke.





Saguya schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber einen gescheiten CPU Lüfter, wo Leiser, Billiger usw. anstatt so ne AIO.


----------



## Scoch (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Habe nun seit einem Monat die Corsair H100i GTX im Betrieb, noch mit den Standard Lüftern die maximal mit 1000 RPM drehen und somit nahezu unhörbar ist. Trotzdem schafft sie es meinen 4690k auf 4.7GHz bei 1.3 V bei Asus RealBench Stresstest unter 70 Grad zu halten. 
Da du sogar Platz für den größeren Bruder mit 280mm hast sollte die Kühlleistung nochmal deutlich besser sein. Des weiteren ist die Optik der Kühlung genial, die ummantelten Leitungen und die RGB Led lassen die AIO extrem hochwertig wirken.


----------



## steinf131 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Hagelzuckererbse, Ich Kann irgendwie nicht deine Gedankengänge verstehen, 

du wolltest keinen K Prozessor weil du kein OC betreiben wolltest, dann hast du nachgefragt in einem anderen Thread Gefragt nach OC für einen nicht K Prozessor,  das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.. 

und nun willst du für einen 6700(ohne K) eine AIO Wakü...

ich komme nicht mehr mit.. Tschuldigung


----------



## hema8193 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Und nur weil der TE keinen K Prozessor hat, darf oder soll er keine Wakü verwenden? Vielleicht mag er es gerne leise, vielleicht mag er es gerne Kühler als mit LuKü? Vielleicht ist er einfach nur Fan von einer AIO? ich verstehe jetzt nicht, was das Problem ist mit K und ohne K er hat ja hier gar nix geschrieben, dass er übertakten will. Daher sollte man seinen vorherigen Thread hier nicht mischen.


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Ganz einfach, weil es Quatsch ist. 

Den Non-K bekommst Du mit einem EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für ein Füntel des Preises genauso gut und vor allem leiser gekühlt, mit einem Thermalright HR-22 (100700722) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sogar semi-passiv.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Danke hema8193! Ich weiß auch nicht was ihr mir sagen wollt? Ich hätte gerne eine aio Wasserkühlung, egal ob k oder ohne k!


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Such Dir eine aus: Produktvergleich Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW), Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW), Cooler Master Nepton 280L (RL-N28L-20PK-R1), Corsair Hydro Series H110i GTX (CW-9060020-WW), NZXT Kraken X61, XSPC RayStorm 420 EX280 WaterCool

Die Lüfter musst Du noch tauschen:

2x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Wo ist der Unterschied bei der Corsair H110 und der H110i GTX ?


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Der Sleeve um die Schläuche: Produktvergleich Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW), Corsair Hydro Series H110i GTX (CW-9060020-WW) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Mehr nicht ?


----------



## Hansi92 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Ich habe die cooler master nepton 240m auf ein i7 4790k. Der läuft mit 1.185v auf 4.4 ghz und bleibt beim spielen unter 50 Grad. Ich habe allerdings den radiator in der Front somit gleich mal 20 Grad weniger. Wenn aio dann versuche den radi in der Front einzubauen sonst bringt es nicht mehr als ein luftkühler. Habe auch den nh-d15 und der kühlt nicht so gut.
Bei der cooler master brauchst auch nicht die Lüfter tauschen die sind schön leise. War ja auch platz 1 beim test in der Print.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Wieso bringt es so einen krassen Temperaturunterschied nur wenn der Radiator in der Front sitzt? Die Cooler Master gefällt mir jetzt optisch nicht so toll...


----------



## JunglistMovement (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*



Jashnok schrieb:


> Ich kann dir CoolerMaster Nepton 240M empfehlen. Sie ist recht leise und hält meinen i7-4790K@4,5GHz auf angenehmen 60-70°C. Da sie ca. 100€ kostet passt sie in dein Budget und kann locker mit großen Luftkühlern mithalten. Sowohl bei Temperatur als auch Lautstärke.



Das find ich bissi heftig von den Temperaturen oder irre ich mich? Meiner kommt mit Luftkühlung@4,6 selten über 60 Grad!? o.o


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Mehr nicht ?



Der 110i hat eine Sofware, der 110 nicht.
Wobei die GTX die leisere Pumpe hat. Würde ich also nehmen, wenns Corsair sein soll.
Alternative den Kraken X61.
NZXT Kraken X61 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Wobei Du da mit Lüfterwechsel schon beim Preis eines Custom-Wakü-Sets bist:
MagiCool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm (MC-G12V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST (40188/11060) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

. Ich selbst habe das Vorgängermodell (Kraken60) und je leiser ich den Rechner trimme, desto mehr nervt die surrende Pumpe, welche sich nicht regeln lässt.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

So ein Costum Wakü Set sieht auch ziemlich nett aus, aber lohnt sich dass den mehr?


----------



## freezebee (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Ich kann von meiner Seite aus eine Enermax Liqmax 240 II empfehlen. Kostet knapp 70€ und ist von der Leistung her um einiges besser wie mein alter Thermalright Macho.
Habe sie im Silent mode laufen und die Pumpe auf 90% geregelt. Eigentlich unhörbar. Kühlt meinen 4770k auf 4,5Ghz @ 1,18V auf 55-60°C in Games.

Custom Waku Sets mit Behälter für die Laufwerksschächte sind Mist. Die übertragen genauso die Vibrationen der Pumpe wie die Kühlblocks von AiO Wakü.
Wenn Custom Wakü, dann mit externen AGB und Pumpe auf Shoggy Sandwich.


----------



## Wuukie (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Also ich habe mal eine Zeit lang die Triton Core benutzt und war sehr zufrieden damit.

https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-triton-core-komplett-wasserkuehlung-240mm-cprt-013.html

beim auspacken war ich überrascht , der Kühler ist relativ groß und macht was her man kann sogar selber die wasser farbe bestimmen und der Preis ist auch in ordnung ~ 80 euro 

wenn du genug platz hast kannst du auch eine mit einem 360ger radiator nehmen. ~ 130 euro

außerdem kann man bei dieser wakü auch weitere komponenten dranhängen wenn die temps stimmen,mit dem 360ger version sollte eine Graka noch drin sein wenn man nicht übertakten will sondern einfach nur (so wie ich) auf ne schöne wakü steht und nicht immer nach dem sinn fragt  . ( oder ggf einen 2ten radiator dran hängen)

.. den geräuschpegel finde ich relativ leise .. es gibt bestimmt leisere aber die sehen nicht so cool aus  

also alles im allen kann ich dir diese aio empfehen da mir scheint das die die optik auch eine rolle spielt.

bei der core edition ist der unterschied das keine Lüfter enthalten sind und du dir selber schöne aussuchen kannst.


----------



## MF13 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Die Tritons würde ich nicht empfehlen, da hat es recht viele Fälle von gerissenen AGBs mit anschließendem Wasserschaden gegeben.

Wenn es unbedingt eine Kompakt-"Wasserkühlung" sein soll, dann würde auch ich die Corsair empfehlen. Aber gute Luftkühler wie der Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 oder der Noctua NH-D15 stehen einer AiO in nichts nach.  Abgesehen davon stell ich mir auch die Frage, wozu denn die AiO, wenn die CPU eh nicht übertaktet werden kann.


----------



## Wuukie (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

naja aber auch nur weil die leute entwerder mit gewalt andere fittings eingeschraubt haben oder den Kühler zu fest gezogen haben.
da der großtenteils aus plexi besteht ist er dann gerissen <.<
In der Anleitung steht ganz dick drin wie es zu machen ist und wer das einhält wird freue damit haben.

MF13 hat aber recht es gibt berichte darübe die habe ich auch gesehn!


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Low Budget: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240  (65€)
Mid Budget: H110i GT (120€)
High Budget: Custom Wakü (200€+)


Die Arctic hat die für den Preis sehr gute Teile verbaut, falls dir die Optik gefällt, schlag zu.
Zudem sind noch halbwegs gute Lüfter dabei die leise sind.
(Mir gefällt dke Optik gar nicht)

Die Corsair H110i GT ist dann ne Preisklasse darüber.
Mit BlacksilentPro Lüfter von Noiseblocker ist sie leise.
Man kann bei der Software noch einiges einstellen, die Pumpe im Quiet Modus und fertig ^^

Am teuersten wäre dann eine Custom Wakü, sieht natürlich am besten aus 
Da solltest du aber ein gewisses Grundwissen haben, sonst haste nen Pool ^^

(Verzeiht Rechtschreibfehler - bin am Handy) ^^


~iTryX


----------



## Merowinger0807 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Ich kann, und ich war ehrlich gesagt überrascht über die Leistung, die Enermax Liqmax II 240 empfehlen. 
Ist nicht soo groß (240er Radiator halt) und hat dennoch für Out of the Box ohne was dran ändern zu müssen eine sehr gute Kühlleistung und ist dabei auch noch angenehm leise. 
Klar ist die Corsair optisch ansprechender zumindest auf die Pumpe bezogen und die Desktop-Steuerung und Temperaturüberwachung ist auch nice to have, jedoch würde ich die Lüfter hier auch direkt gegen bessere und leisere austauschen. 

Die Enermax Lüfter sind zu meiner Überraschung wirklich leise und kaum wahrzunehmen. Man kann sie dank DIP-Schalter in drei Stufen (1200/1600/2000 U/min) voreinstellen und der Rest regelt sich über den PWM Anschluss. Auch die Pumpe von der Enermax ist schick weiss beleuchtet und die Schläuche sind durchaus flexibel.

Ich verwende sie mit einem FX 8370 und der hat selbst unter Prime die 55° noch nicht gesehen. Ich hab dank der AI Suite von Asus noch etwas an den Einstellungen nachgefeilt aber nun bleibt die CPU unter Last (etwa 80%) unter 45° bei mir und ich bin gewillt zu sagen, für schlappe 70 Euro kann man hier nichts falsch machen.


----------



## nonamez78 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*

Als letztes verbaut hatte ich eine Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate X (360mm) + 3x Silent Wings 2 PWM (die Standard Lüfter sind wohl "ok", aber ich hatte sie gar nicht erst getestet). Leider fehlen mir noch ein paar Beiträge bis 100, sonst könnte ich den Kühler direkt anbieten .

Die ging schon ganz gut mit, trotz meiner hungrigen CPU. Man sollte nur immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die Pumpen nicht mit einem normalen Lüfterprofil angesteuert werden. Das "eiert" höhrbar fürchterlich vor sich hin. Am Vorbild der großen Brüder sollte man eher ein "leise" Drehzahl für den Normalbetrieb finden (die ist abhängig von der Resonanzfrequenz des Gehäuses etc, bei mir lag es bei ca. 58%) und diese über einen möglichst breiten Temperatur Bereich halten. Erst wenn es wirklich wärmer wird, Drehzahl hoch, im Idealfall auf die nächste Stufe, ohne gleitenden Anstieg.

Preislich finde ich die AiO immer noch unschlagbar, allerdings muss man wirklich sicher sein, dass nicht doch noch die GPU hinterher ran muss. Ich hatte 2 AiOs um dann doch zum überzeugten Selbstbau WaKü Anwender zu werden . Für den Selbstbau ist aber je nach Komponenten und Umfang wirklich das Geld das Problem. Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht übertreiben, aber da sind bestimmt mittlerweile deutlich über 600e reingegangen. Final ist da aber noch nichts. Was allein die Fittinge kosten ist so übel, für einen 90° Winkel kann man direkt 2-3 Teile einplanen (je nach Position), was schnell mal bis zu 20,- bedeutet. Allerdings kannte ich das schon aus dem Heizungsbau .


----------



## Flipbo219 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welche All in One Wasserkühlung für max 150€ ?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wobei Du da mit Lüfterwechsel schon beim Preis eines Custom-Wakü-Sets bist:
> MagiCool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm (MC-G12V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST (40188/11060) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> . Ich selbst habe das Vorgängermodell (Kraken60) und je leiser ich den Rechner trimme, desto mehr nervt die surrende Pumpe, welche sich nicht regeln lässt.


Also ich habe das Magicool Set und kann das nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die mitgelieferte Pumpe ist mega leise. 
Allerdings solltest du dabei auf jeden Fall andere Lüfter und Schlauch einplanen.

Hier in dem Thread hab ich ein paar Bilder zu dem Set reingestelltt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-zu-einer-wasserkuehlung-meinem-system-3.html


----------

